# portage 2.1: eix geht nicht mehr

## l3u

Seit portage 2.1 geht eix nicht mehr:

```
erhome src # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) from scratch ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: cdb)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/portage-overlays/local (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 7 packages in 147 categories.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Database contains 7 packages in 147 categories

 

Gibt's dazu einen Workaround?

----------

## smg

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Seit portage 2.1 geht eix nicht mehr:
> 
> ```
> erhome src # update-eix
> 
> ...

 

Imho liegt das am cdb Modul mal wieder, probiere mal den cache type auf metadata zu setzen.

Bye.

----------

## l3u

Stimmt. Geht mit metadata, nervt aber, weil langsamer.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://markus-ullmann.de/gentoo/speedhack-portage-2.1/

Geht aber anscheinend nicht mehr mit 2.1*

Hier raus geklaut: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-470663.html

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Geht wunderbar! Also was cdb und portage anbelangt. Mit genau der Anleitung, die du grad verlinkt hast!

----------

## Finswimmer

Bevor ich mir die Mühe mache...

Ich habe einen Server, der nachts synct, share es dann über NFS...Von daher ist mir die Zeit für den Cache aufbau egal.

Beim Starten der Clients führe ich update-eix durch...

Dann suche ich nur noch über eix, und merge über emerge.

Lohnt sich nun den Kram mit cdb? Ist damit auch das emerge -pvn world schneller?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Der Kram lohnt sich.

----------

## Finswimmer

Anscheinend gibt es Probleme, wenn ich es über NFS mounte.

Auf dem Server:

```
update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) from scratch ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/local/portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11115 packages in 147 categories.

server portage #                           
```

Bei mir:

```
update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) from scratch ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: cdb)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/local/portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[2] /usr/local/initng-portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 14 packages in 147 categories.

```

Und das sind wohl die 14 Pakte aus 1 und 2, und 0 wird ignoriert...

EDIT::// Kommando zurück, es liegt an /etc/eixrc, wenn ich  PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD='cdb' auskommentiere, dann geht es mit metadata, ist aber langsam, mit cdb geht es bei beiden nicht...

Hast du eine Idee?

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

Du musst vorher ein "emerge --metadata" machen bevor du "update-eix" drauf los lässt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Finswimmer

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Du musst vorher ein "emerge --metadata" machen bevor du "update-eix" drauf los lässt.
> 
> 

 

Hilft nichts, solange in /etc/eixrc etwas steht, geht gar nix...

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Du musst vorher ein "emerge --metadata" machen bevor du "update-eix" drauf los lässt.
> 
>  
> 
> Hilft nichts, solange in /etc/eixrc etwas steht, geht gar nix...
> ...

 

Korrekt. Aber selbst wenn du dort "cdb" entfernst, geht es nur Teilweise. Bei meinem Laptop, der den portage tree über NFS bezieht, habe ich mal gemerkt das "eix" viele Pakete nicht kennt bzw. bei manchen nicht die aktuellsten Versionen anzeigt. Da hat nur ein "emerge --metadata" abhilfe geschaffen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Finswimmer

hmm, okay, und nun...?

Ich habe noch nicht bemerkt, dass bei auskommentierter etc/eixrc er etwas nicht findet...

Aber dafür ist update-eix noch genauso lahm wie vorher...

Wg NFS: Du musst dann auf allen Rechnern und Clienten das Modul und cdb aktiviert haben, dann müsste es gehen, heißt es von den Erstellern...

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wg NFS: Du musst dann auf allen Rechnern und Clienten das Modul und cdb aktiviert haben, dann müsste es gehen, heißt es von den Erstellern...
> ...

 

Hmm ... bin mir ziemlich sicher das auf beiden Machinen cdb am laufen war ... könnte mich aber auch täuschen. (Da ich seit Portage-2.1 kein CDB mehr nutze, ist das jetzt auch nicht mehr nachprüfbar). Werd aber bei Gelegenheit mal testen ob eix jetzt auch Sachen findet ohne das ich "emerge --metadata" vorher gemacht habe.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir geht das mit cdb immernoch nicht, und bei euch?

Tobi

----------

## Fauli

Hast du das mal ausprobiert? *man portage wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/modules
> 
>                      This  file  can be used to override the metadata cache implementation.  In practice, portd-
> 
>                      bapi.auxdbmodule is the only variable that the user will want to override.
> ...

 

Zusammengefasst:portdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.metadata_overlay.database in /etc/portage/modules eintragen

FEATURES="-metadata-transfer" in /etc/make.conf eintragen

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage löschenDann wird gar kein Metadata-Update mehr gemacht. Und es funktioniert auch mit eix.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[09:27:36]|[root@tobi-rechner]|/home/tobi$update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) from scratch ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: cdb)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/local/portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[2] /usr/portage/local/layman/kpex-media/ (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[3] /usr/portage/local/layman/initng/ (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[4] /usr/local/initng-portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 32 packages in 149 categories.

```

Noch nicht so wirklich  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Natürlich nicht, wenn Du eix sagst, dass es weiter cdb benutzen soll: Wenn Du keinen Cache hast (was nebenbei nicht nur die Zeit von emerge --metadata spart sondern auch Plattenplatz), kann update-eix im (nunmehr leeren) cdb-Cache natürlich nichts finden.

Du musst schon die Cache-Methode "metadata" benutzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Aber metadata ist doch langsam.

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Korrekt. Aber selbst wenn du dort "cdb" entfernst, geht es nur Teilweise. Bei meinem Laptop, der den portage tree über NFS bezieht, habe ich mal gemerkt das "eix" viele Pakete nicht kennt bzw. bei manchen nicht die aktuellsten Versionen anzeigt. Da hat nur ein "emerge --metadata" abhilfe geschaffen.
> 
> 

 

Mit der Cache-Methode metadata kommt es darauf an, was zum Zeitpunkt von update-eix in PORTDIR/metadata steht. Dieses Verzeichnis sollte zu diesem Zeitpunkt also aktuell gemounted sein.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Nicht langsamer als emerge --metadata, das Du Dir auf diese Weise eben sparst.

Unmittelbar nach dem syncen dürfte es übrigens vermutlich deutlich schneller sein, da dann die meisten Teile noch im Plattencache liegen (was Zeit kostet sind die Plattenkopfbewegungen, weil so viele einzelne Dateien an unterschiedlichen Orten geöffnet werden müssen).

----------

